# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Adf

## joshdavisjad

Anyone know anything about african dwarf frogs? My female has a swollen cloudy eye:/ it's only in the one eye and its starting to pinkish in the middle

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## joshdavisjad

Here is a picture of her condition. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## BossFrog

Does the eye have a white fuzz around it? Is it possible that she had an injury from decor o other animals? Is she housed alone or with other frogs/fish? Is she eating? Moving around? Its possible she has an infection, you should take her to see a vet *ASAP* Good luck!

----------


## BossFrog

Will someone post a link here to those questions about the setup/frog? I don't know how  :Confused:

----------


## joshdavisjad

It does have a white fuzz on the area. There is one more frog in the tank with her. It is possible that the deco scratched her. The frogs appear to have been attempting to mate the past couple days. I rarely see them eat but they do eat the worms I put in cause they disappear ha. Definetly making an appointment with a vet

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## BossFrog

Ok, it seems like she has been injured and now has a fungal infection. Separate her from the other froggy, in case it's contagious. Good job taking her to the vet, let us know how it goes!  :Smile:

----------

